# Dallas my new shepherd is really protective?



## Bubbles (Aug 31, 2012)

Dallas is a shepherd of sorts. He is 4-6 months and that is questionable. Ever since I've got him and been giving him medicine and baths. He also lost some weight thank god he was to fat before. I can see he has a waist now . He's been getting real protective of me and his area. I know a lot of gsd owners have PPD. I was wondering if there is away to make him less protective . what type of training would this be. 

His behavior now is him hearing things outside his home and it sets him of. He even goes as far as trying to jump the brick wall to get them. I may regret not having a real protective dog. me and bubbles like to go to dog parks, lakes, a lot of public places including bars.I want Dallas to be social and calm and be a part of our little pack everywhere. if it isn't in his nature then I'll let it be. But since he's so young I'm hoping to modify his behavior now.

Unfortunately I socialized bubbles on the small side of the dog park with the small dogs and children. Right now its about 115 degrees out so walking in public place or parks is out of the question. I don't want him to end up really protective and left at home. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

This is not protectiveness. This is lack of training and socialization. Find a good trainer and get him socialized to new things.


----------



## Bubbles (Aug 31, 2012)

Jax08 said:


> This is not protectiveness. This is lack of training and socialization. Find a good trainer and get him socialized to new things.


How would you know you haven't seen him. Anyways I've been training him on sit lay down stay and come so far. Its been hard BC he can't sit still. He is getting better at it though.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

You are correct. I have never seen him. Good luck with your dog.


----------



## JackandMattie (Feb 4, 2013)

It's probably not protective. It's probably reactive... And needs to be addressed. He needs some formal training... Can you hire a GSD trainer or IPO/ SchH trainer nearby?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Twyla (Sep 18, 2011)

Another for not it not being protective. 

He is hyperalert, reactive maybe even fearful. Trying to climb the brick wall - what happens when he finally does? A bite?

Showing this behavior at 4-6 months? You need to locate an experienced trainer familiar with this type of behavior and begin training.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

From your description I agree with the other posters: this sounds like fearfulness. I have had two dogs like this and it was quite a challenge to manage them. 

When do you start obedience classes?


----------



## Bubbles (Aug 31, 2012)

Twyla said:


> Another for not it not being protective.
> 
> He is hyperalert, reactive maybe even fearful. Trying to climb the brick wall - what happens when he finally does? A bite?
> 
> Showing this behavior at 4-6 months? You need to locate an experienced trainer familiar with this type of behavior and begin training.


I'm going to address this one lsst time before i ignore the thread. that he is being protective. no offense but it does me no good to lie about what is happening. I can't get help if I'm lying or getting bad advice from a "I know it all attitude" about what is happening. 

To address what if he did bite some one. That is why I'm asking this question. Before it happens. 

I'm not trying to make anyone feel stupid but I did ask a direct question . I don't feel its up to interpretation and if I don't get a direct answer I will ignore you. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Twyla (Sep 18, 2011)

Good luck with your dog


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I'm sure you didn't make anyone responding to this thread feel stupid.

The response is find a trainer to help you deal with this, regardless of what you want to call it. As you've stated, we haven't seen the dog so therefore we can not give you proper advice. You are welcome to ignore that advice.


----------



## Walperstyle (Nov 20, 2012)

Is the tail wagging? If it is, at least you know if he is friendly or not with his actions.


----------



## Twyla (Sep 18, 2011)

Walperstyle said:


> Is the tail wagging? If it is, at least you know if he is friendly or not with his actions.


May want to rethink that on the tail wag:

http://www.psychologytoday.com/blog...ail-wags-really-mean-some-new-scientific-data


----------



## LifeofRiley (Oct 20, 2011)

Bubbles,

The title of your thread would suggest that you were asking the forum to help you understand if your dog is indeed protective, or if, perhaps, there is something else going on. 

Posters likely responded with that in mind. I highly doubt that their intention was to upset you or insult you. It seemed that they were trying to directly answer the question suggested by the title of your thread.

However, after reading your post more closely, it seems that maybe the question you really want answered is to how to make your dog less protective? I think many of the answers would be the same... bring the dog to training, have it evaluated by a trainer, etc...

Wishing you all the best!


----------



## Muneraven (Sep 4, 2012)

Why is it offensive to you that people here would put forth the idea that your dog's motivation might be different than how you are reading it? I mean, if you knew everything there is to know about dogs you wouldn't be asking for help here, right? 

I've gotten it wrong when trying to figure out my own dog before. Probably most people around here have.


----------



## boomer11 (Jun 9, 2013)

Bubbles said:


> His behavior now is him hearing things outside his home and it sets him of


how is this being protective? he's protecting you from what? he doesnt even know if the noise is a threat or not. sounds fearful to me. a protective dog doesnt freak out at every noise. stop fooling yourself


----------



## trcy (Mar 1, 2013)

It's not being protective. It could be a fear reaction...who knows. Riley was starting to get like that, not to the degree of your dog, and we went to training. It helped a lot. 
Do you take him out in public at all. To socialize. If so if he barks at people or other dogs what is his body language like?


----------



## ugavet2012 (Apr 15, 2010)

Jax08 said:


> I'm sure you didn't make anyone responding to this thread feel stupid.


:wild::wild::wild::wild::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

Bubbles said:


> How would you know you haven't seen him.


So why bother asking a question? If you don't want honest answers and know everything already, don't ask the question. Simple.  :crazy:

Best of luck with this dog - looks like you'll need it


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Bubbles said:


> no offense but it does me no good to lie about what is happening.


No one's saying you're lying about the situation. It probably does seem like he's being protective from a human's perspective. You're just not correct.

Do you really think a 4-6 month old has the maturity level to even know what protection is on their own natural instincts at that age? He's still just a baby.

He's being fearful and reactive. I'm with the others... get a professional trainer involved.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

boomer11 said:


> how is this being protective? he's protecting you from what? he doesnt even know if the noise is a threat or not. sounds fearful to me. a protective dog doesnt freak out at every noise. stop fooling yourself


This^^^

Your pup is putting on show to sound big bad and scary to make whatever noise he is hearing to stop and go away. Fear is not always displayed by a dog cowing down with its tail tucked.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

okay , let me tackle this a different way , though the answer is going to be the same as everyone else! - 

here are some questions 
you said "Dallas is a shepherd of sorts. He is 4-6 months and that is questionable."

so what is he ? of sorts? sounds like you recently got the dog , maybe a rescue , from a shelter, found him,  got him from a byb? In anycase sounds like you don't know too much about him to the point of not knowing if he is purebred, not knowing his sire, dam, ancestry.

you said "Ever since I've got him and been giving him medicine and baths."
what is going on here ? what medicine, for what, and is it over the counter or vet supervised. What baths? If you are using some powerful chemicals in a pest control the dog may be absorbing it through his skin and having a reaction which is making him hypersensitive and irritable.

you said "He also lost some weight thank god he was to fat before" . A pup that age may be better to maintain the weight while the dog is growing . Lets say a 4 month dog weighs 30 pounds , instead of reducing the weight, you feed him high quality food , dog grows , is a month older and is still more or less the same weight. Totally made up weights for illustration, not saying it is ideal.

When a dog looses weight at that age , that quickly , he may be dealing with detoxing , a liver that can't keep up with eliminating waste "herxing". The dog may be edgy because he is hungry . The food you are giving might be making him edgy . I have seen it myself . Dog on low quality kibble , easily stimulated , like a kid on a sugar high . Switched to good clean protein and some fat , good essential fatty acids and he calmed down .

you said "He's been getting" and "His behavior now is "
so you are saying that what you are seeing are changes in his behaviour ? That is why I question some of the management , the baths , the drugs, whatever caused weight loss.

Change those AND get the dog into training .


----------



## GSD5150 (Apr 16, 2013)

Walperstyle said:


> Is the tail wagging? If it is, at least you know if he is friendly or not with his actions.


My dogs tail would wag in protection but it did not mean he wanted to kiss the helper. TAIL WAGS DON'T ALWAY MEAN FRIENDLY! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

Bubbles said:


> How would you know you haven't seen him.


*comes onto board asking for advice* *yells at people who give advice* 




Another vote for definitely not being protective. Another vote also for looking into medical issues.


----------



## Capone22 (Sep 16, 2012)

I'm with everyone else. A 6 month old puppy is not protective. Even the Malinois and shepherds in protection sports are not protective at that age. It's not how it works. It doesn't make him a bad dog. But you do need to get with an experienced trainer ASAP to address the behavior, find the root cause and start working on it right away. Or it will get worse. Unfortunately many owners think these same things about their fearful and reactive puppies and then they suddenly have a very large unstable and possibly aggressive dog on their hands. Dallas looks like he is going to be a VERY big boy. Please take the advice from all of these very experienced handlers, breeders and trainers to heart. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Capone22 (Sep 16, 2012)

GSD5150 said:


> My dogs tail would wag in protection but it did not mean he wanted to kiss the helper. TAIL WAGS DON'T ALWAY MEAN FRIENDLY!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Yes! Mine too. Tail wag does NOT mean friendly. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

